# Which Agile? [8 strings]



## Touro (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello dudes!
I wanna buy a new Agile, my first 8 string guitar, and I have a question.
I like sound VERY djenty, fat, attack.. like the new Emmure's album:

and Chelsea Grin too:


More like the Emmure..
In lead sound, I like very warm like that [little more treble and it will perfect]:

[fucking great solo]
I very like Petrucci's lead sound too.

So my question is what should I buy, an active guitar or a passive one.
I thought about these models:
Agile Septor Elite 827 EB DNC Tribal Purple at RondoMusic.com
Agile Septor 828 RN Blue Flame at RondoMusic.com
Agile Septor 827 MN Tribal Purple ACT at RondoMusic.com
Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 830 MN NA at RondoMusic.com
http://www.rondomusic.com/intrepidprodual828ebemgnat.html
(better you to treat to the cheaper models)

My amp is an Ibanez 30w, but I'll buy a Pod X3 LIVE just after I bought the guitar, so.. recommend the guitar with the most near character to the sound that I like.
Sorry for my bad English, and sorry for the LONG thread, It's hard for me to get the money so I'm trying to do the best buy that I can.

Thank You!!


----------



## col (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd get the Elite, the Intrepid I had was very heavy and cumbersome to play because of the big body and neck.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 21, 2011)

my vote goes to Intrepid 827 with F#BEADGBE or EBEADGBE tuning


----------



## MGasparotto (Oct 21, 2011)

Agile Intrepid Dual 828 EB Nat Spalted at RondoMusic.com

http://www.randomjunk.com/interceptor8/intrepid_827_spalted.jpg

I can vouch for the Spalted 828, I get a great djent tone outta it and it just looks damn purdy.

It comes with passive cepheus which get the job done but the way it's routed It can switch to active pick ups if you want without having to do any major adjustments.


----------



## geofreesun (Oct 21, 2011)

having owned 3 agile 8 stringers, my vote goes to anything with ash body  that wood works really well. the mahogany bodies from agile are just TOO light.. the ash bodied ones are heavier. i don't know what kind of mahogany is being used.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 21, 2011)

I just got my first one and I love it (dark stain 828 with maple fretboard). I'm going to swap the Blackout in it with a BKP.


----------



## Touro (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all!
but.. active or passive??
How is the Cephius active pups?
Thnx!


----------



## geofreesun (Oct 22, 2011)

i prefer passive. cepheus is great, i really like it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 22, 2011)

Just so you know buddy a lot of Emmure's sick ass tone there is all in Joey Sturgis. His other stuff sounds similar too.


----------



## Lankles (Oct 22, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> having owned 3 agile 8 stringers, my vote goes to anything with ash body  that wood works really well. the mahogany bodies from agile are just TOO light.. the ash bodied ones are heavier. i don't know what kind of mahogany is being used.



IIRC Ash is normally heavier than mahogany dude.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Oct 22, 2011)

Get that spalted maple intrepid for sure. It looks great and it's got a 28.625 scale length which will be great for the 8 string. Plus passive pickups all the way!


----------



## thatonedude (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been GAS'ing for that maple intrepid pretty hard for a while now, the natural wood looks so pretty and I really dislike active pickups.


----------



## jCo76 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd definitely go with passives dude. I personally couldn't get on with the active EMG's in my Damien Elite 8; too cold sounding and zero dynamics. Passives have a much warmer sound and are easier mouldable.

Personal preference though.


----------



## notasian (Oct 23, 2011)

Touro said:


> Thank you all!
> but.. active or passive??
> How is the Cephius active pups?
> Thnx!



whats with the active hatin?? i love the Cepheus active pups they are alot better than people would think

also they have a better appearance but thats just me being self conciseness about my guitar lol
actives for me!


----------



## geofreesun (Oct 23, 2011)

Lankles said:


> IIRC Ash is normally heavier than mahogany dude.



o, great to know haha that explains it~ but still, those mahogany 8 strings weigh half as much as my mahogany shecter 8 string


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 23, 2011)

emmure also uses ltd SC607b i believe as well. (at least thats what i saw on one of the new videos)


----------



## Touro (Oct 23, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> o, great to know haha that explains it~ but still, those mahogany 8 strings weigh half as much as my mahogany shecter 8 string


The Hellraiser C8 that I'v tried was really heavy..

Thank you a lot!
More question.. Can I get a good djenty tone with the passive Cerpheus pups? Or should I swap them?..
Or only actives can do that?

Thnx!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 23, 2011)

Passives can definitely do djentiness - it's more in your playing style than gear though.


----------



## Lankles (Oct 24, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> o, great to know haha that explains it~ but still, those mahogany 8 strings weigh half as much as my mahogany shecter 8 string





Touro said:


> The Hellraiser C8 that I'v tried was really heavy..



Schecter's maple necks make them heavy. Maybe check the actual weight out with a set of scales.


----------



## Touro (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you 

Actually, I've read some reviews about Agile guitars,
I'm very worried about getting the guitar with a lot of deffects..
I don't live in USA so I won't can return it back if the guitar will be with deffects..
I don't know what to do XD
I can buy schecter in my country, but it is not passive :<


----------



## geeman8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Touro said:


> Thank you
> 
> Actually, I've read some reviews about Agile guitars,
> I'm very worried about getting the guitar with a lot of deffects..
> ...



Well in that case get something with with Blackouts. I was very surprised by the responsiveness of those pickups! I've got EMGs in my 6er, and it's just a huge difference in dynamics. I've got a Schecter ATX C8 and love it! If you don't like it, you can always switch pickups. Kind of hard to switch out a guitar with no return policy.


----------



## Touro (Oct 25, 2011)

geeman8 said:


> Well in that case get something with with Blackouts. I was very surprised by the responsiveness of those pickups! I've got EMGs in my 6er, and it's just a huge difference in dynamics. I've got a Schecter ATX C8 and love it! If you don't like it, you can always switch pickups. Kind of hard to switch out a guitar with no return policy.


 Actualy I thought about buying a Schecter and swap the pickup to passive dimarzio or m8.. But I don't know if it will sound good :S


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 25, 2011)

MGasparotto said:


> Agile Intrepid Dual 828 EB Nat Spalted at RondoMusic.com
> 
> http://www.randomjunk.com/interceptor8/intrepid_827_spalted.jpg
> 
> ...


 
This is the one I have. Aside from it being fuckin' beautiful, the sounds I get from it are really versatile. I don't djent and therefore cannot attest to its djentability, but I have confidence that you'll like the guitar. 

I'm running DiMarzio D-Activator 8s in mine. Also, I suspect this guitar is mahogany with a spalted cap--not ash as advertised.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 25, 2011)

ThePhilosopher said:


> it's more in your playing style than gear though.


 
Aren't most things? :-D


----------



## Touro (Oct 25, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> This is the one I have. Aside from it being fuckin' beautiful, the sounds I get from it are really versatile. I don't djent and therefore cannot attest to its djentability, but I have confidence that you'll like the guitar.
> 
> I'm running DiMarzio D-Activator 8s in mine. Also, I suspect this guitar is mahogany with a spalted cap--not ash as advertised.


 Thank you!

Just in case, swap active pups [808] to passive [D-Activator, I think]
will give me a good sound in the Schecter Damien Elite C8, or should I take a risk and order an Agile?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 25, 2011)

I know nothing about Schecter guitars. All I can vouch for is that I received my Agile in perfect working order and the finish was immaculate. I've heard others aren't so lucky but the biggest problems I've heard of are finish issues although some have reported stripped truss rods which seems a bit difficult to do before someone owns the guitar. 

That being said... I got mine blemish free and ended up dinging the damn thing within the first week anyway... Still plays/sounds great. 

What it will really come down to is whether or not you like the Schecter C8. To me, the Agile necks are slightly thinner than what I've come to expect from Schecter, and nothing like an Ibby really. The fretboards feel VERY flat as well. It almost feels like you're playing a classical guitar if you compare it to an Ibanez neck.


----------



## Lankles (Oct 25, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I know nothing about Schecter guitars. All I can vouch for is that I received my Agile in perfect working order and the finish was immaculate. I've heard others aren't so lucky but the biggest problems I've heard of are finish issues although some have reported stripped truss rods which seems a bit difficult to do before someone owns the guitar.



They've also sent the wrong guitar out, eg. one with passives instead of actives, or one with no neck pickup etc.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 25, 2011)

I played the Schecter Omen 8 at a GC and I liked it. For a cheap 8 I would buy one in a heartbeat. There's nothing that says you can't djenty tones out of actives. As far as I know one of the guitar players for Emmure plays a Jim Root Tele with EMG's in it. 

EDIT:
Looks like EMG's to me








Lankles said:


> IIRC Ash is normally heavier than mahogany dude.



Northern Hard Ash, which is what the Loomis siganture is made of is a heavy wood, often to used to make baseball bats, usually heavier than Mahogany. Swamp ash is a very light wood, very often lighter than mahogany. It depends on the tree and billet, but generally that what you'll find.


----------



## Lankles (Oct 26, 2011)

awesomeaustin said:


> Northern Hard Ash, which is what the Loomis siganture is made of is a heavy wood, often to used to make baseball bats, usually heavier than Mahogany. Swamp ash is a very light wood, very often lighter than mahogany. It depends on the tree and billet, but generally that what you'll find.



Ah, thanks for correction. [Loomis owner]


----------



## Touro (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks for the comments! I think I'll buy a schecter damien elite and swap the EMG 808 to Dimarzio D-Activator.. I hope it will be good :S


----------

